# healthcare in cyprus



## bert (Mar 23, 2009)

Hello All,
We are moving to Cyprus at the end of november.My husband as got angina and I wondered how we would go on for getting his medication.
Thanks in advance
Donna


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

bert said:


> Hello All,
> We are moving to Cyprus at the end of november.My husband as got angina and I wondered how we would go on for getting his medication.
> Thanks in advance
> Donna


Hi, most medicines are readily available here. If they are not, then some doctors and/or pharmacies will order them on request for you. I don't know the price difference between here and the UK though. I would suggest calling a local doctor, perhaps a cardiologist at a private clinic and ask about it. All doctors that I know are happy to do phone consultations and speak good English for the most part. If you will be living in Paphos I could recommend a clinic for you if you don't know of one.


----------



## bert (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks for the info. If you could let me have the name and number of the doctor that would be great.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

bert said:


> Thanks for the info. If you could let me have the name and number of the doctor that would be great.


Donna do you know which part of paphos you will living in?
There are many good doctors and clinics and it would obviously be better to have one that is close to you.

Veronica


----------



## bert (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi Veronica,
We are looking at Chloraka and Kato.
Donna


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

bert said:


> Hi Veronica,
> We are looking at Chloraka and Kato.
> Donna


Donna if you are in Chloraka there is a lovely doctor at Veramedica just down the road from Papantonios. 
In Kato paphos there is a great clinic called Kinyras which has all the latest equipment and a hook up to specialists in Limassol and Nicosia via internet so any tests that you or your hubby have can be discussed and diagnosed very quickly.
Many of the doctors also send blood for testing to the Kinyras as he has all the latest equipment there. If you go to the Kinyras be prepared to have coffee and cakes with doctor Chris in the middle of your consultation:lol:


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

I have sent you a private message.


----------



## bert (Mar 23, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Donna if you are in Chloraka there is a lovely doctor at Veramedica just down the road from Papantonios.
> In Kato paphos there is a great clinic called Kinyras which has all the latest equipment and a hook up to specialists in Limassol and Nicosia via internet so any tests that you or your hubby have can be discussed and diagnosed very quickly.
> Many of the doctors also send blood for testing to the Kinyras as he has all the latest equipment there. If you go to the Kinyras be prepared to have coffee and cakes with doctor Chris in the middle of your consultation:lol:


Thanks for the info Veronica.Dr.Chris sounds like my kind of doctor!:lol:
Donna:lol:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

bert said:


> Thanks for the info Veronica.Dr.Chris sounds like my kind of doctor!:lol:
> Donna:lol:


He's a g ood guy.
We are going to see him tomorrow for thorough medicals for a new life insurance.
Hopefully he wont bother with blood tests as we had him do us comprehensive blood tests just a few weeks ago so they should still count ok for the insurance company. He did tests for cancer markers, cholesterol and all sorts of things. We both now know we dont have cancer or liver or kidney disease or any other such nasties.


----------



## bert (Mar 23, 2009)

Veronica said:


> He's a g ood guy.
> We are going to see him tomorrow for thorough medicals for a new life insurance.
> Hopefully he wont bother with blood tests as we had him do us comprehensive blood tests just a few weeks ago so they should still count ok for the insurance company. He did tests for cancer markers, cholesterol and all sorts of things. We both now know we dont have cancer or liver or kidney disease or any other such nasties.


You both had a good MOT then! Glad all was well. If you don't mind me asking how much would it cost for something like that?
Donna


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

bert said:


> You both had a good MOT then! Glad all was well. If you don't mind me asking how much would it cost for something like that?
> Donna


It was about 150euros each but we had just about every test you can think of


----------

